# [CARTE RESEAU] bug ou je ne sais quoi.(résolu)

## The NeurOne

Salut, 

j'ai donc acheté une DLINK DGE-528T

un petit :

```

19:22:05-root@serveur. Dans /home/neurone$

>lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82810 GMCH (Graphics Memory Controller Hub) (rev 03)

00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82810 (CGC) Chipset Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801AA PCI Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801AA ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801AA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801AA USB Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801AA SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801AA AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

01:03.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

01:05.0 Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc DGE-528T Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev 10)

```

me permet de voir que ma carte est bien reconnue.

Jusque la pas de pb !

 :Arrow:  la déjà je me demande comment va s'appeler ma carte ? eth1, 2, ou autre   :Question: 

(eth0 est déjà utilisé par une autre carte 10/100)

j'ai netplug d'installé, qui monte la carte (et la démonte) si un cable est détecté.

un ifconfig ne donne que eth0, et rien d'autre !

dmesg donne ça : 

```

[    4.133588] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[    4.134192] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 9

[    4.134205] PCI: setting IRQ 9 as level-triggered

[    4.134229] r8169 0000:01:05.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKC] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

[    4.134303] r8169 0000:01:05.0: (unregistered net_device): no PCI Express capability

[    4.175745] r8169 0000:01:05.0: eth1: RTL8169sb/8110sb at 0xd0728000, 14:d6:4d:0f:05:2c, XID 10000000 IRQ 9

[    4.608685] udevd used greatest stack depth: 5960 bytes left

[    5.024653] EXT3-fs (sda3): using internal journal

[    5.663784] Adding 1048572k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1048572k

[   16.741522] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0xC5E1

[   23.928349] r8169 0000:01:05.0: eth1: link down

[   23.933516] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

[   26.978080] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

je suppose donc eth1

mais j'arrive à rien !

cable branché ou pas ...

MON DERNIER TEST : 

démarrage du pc sans aucun câble branché

je branche le câble, et la le pc se met à faire la java ...freeze, et les diodes du clavier qui se prennent pour une guirlande de noel.

je met une foto des que je peux !

et la, je le rebranche, et le pc me met de l'ipv6 a la place du 4 (sur l'ancienne carte).

Help !

----------

## sebB

Salut,

Essaye modprobe r8169 (je suis pas sur que ce soit ce module)

Vérifie qu'il est bien compilé en module dans ton kernel

```
> Device Drivers

     -> Network device support

          -> Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

               Realtek 8169 gigabit ethernet support 
```

----------

## The NeurOne

j'aime pas les modules   :Razz: 

donc il est compilé en dur dans le kernel !

----------

## razer

Il semblerait que tu aies un soucis matériel quelconque, ce genre de code noyau (carte eth, chipset intel) est suffisament éprouvé pour ne pas devoir causer ce que tu décris.

Au cas ou tu n'aurais pas déjà essayé :

Essayer d'autres ports pci pour ta carte

Débrancher pour tests ta carte 100Mb, ou la désativer dans le bios si intégrée à la CM

Essayer un autre OS dans le doute

Espérant aider...

----------

## xaviermiller

Essaie en module. Les modules sont plus souples à utiliser, surtout pour des composants qui n'ont pas besoin d'être actifs au démarrage. Les seuls modules à mettre en dur sont ceux relatifs au contrôleur de disque et du filesystem contenant la partition principale. Le reste est chargé dynamiquement (et avec les bons paramètres) par udev.

----------

## guilc

```
[    4.134229] r8169 0000:01:05.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKC] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

[    4.134303] r8169 0000:01:05.0: (unregistered net_device): no PCI Express capability

[    4.175745] r8169 0000:01:05.0: eth1: RTL8169sb/8110sb at 0xd0728000, 14:d6:4d:0f:05:2c, XID 10000000 IRQ 9 
```

Si je lis bien, ta carte est bien reconnue et est dispo en eth1... Le driver est bien chargé.

la sortie de "ifconfig -a" devrait remonter la carte...

Si ça ne remonte pas, l'idée de razer est bien : autre port. Il se peut qu'il y ait un conflit d'irq qui fasse débloquer le bouzin. Si tu bootes sur un livecd, c'est pareil ? Si ça marche, point de conflit d'irq mais seulement un problème de conf kernel.

----------

## The NeurOne

alors, 

tout d’abords, merci tout le monde.

Je crois bien que, je ne sais comment, j'ai solutionner le pb.

a priori j'avais compilé le pilote en module, puis en dur, mais toujours avec le module qui se charge  ...

----------------------

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais je n'aime pas les modules (peut-être une ancienne mauvaise expérience)

J'ai donc compilé le noyau avec le pilote en dur.

pris soin de faire le ménage dans les modules

J'ai désactivé Eth0 dans netplug, viré Eth0 (rc_update del eth0)

rebooté, et oh miracle tout semble bien fonctionner.

maintenant, ping -c3 google fonctionne

de mon pc un ping serveur aussi, 

et j'arrive à le pilote eh ssh, et mon serveur lamp est maintenant UP !

Merci tout plein le gens !

----------

## razer

Tu peux donc ajouter [b](résolu)[/b] dans le titre du fil de discussion

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-69179.html[/i]

----------

## The NeurOne

 *razer wrote:*   

> Tu peux donc ajouter [b](résolu)[/b] dans le titre du fil de discussion
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-69179.html[/i]

 

avec plaisir :d

----------

